# World Series of Fighting 2: Arlovski vs Johnson



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

> The full WSOF 2 card includes:
> 
> MAIN CARD (NBC Sports Network, 9:30 p.m. ET)
> 
> ...



And it's at HW.



> World Series of Fighting appears to have a running start this year for their organization. Following their largely successful debut event, which had fans and media alike singing their praises, we have been informed, via press release, that they have signed on with NBC Sports Network for a multi-year deal, and will offer up six cards a year, which will commence this March 23rd. I recently spoke with president, Ray Sefo, who gave me some insight to their first card, and future events.
> 
> Stephie Daniels: How was the reception from the executives at NBC Sports to your first event, and were they immediately on board to get this long term deal locked down?
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wonder what odds we can get on rumble missing weight?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

War Arlovski! Such a good fight, never even thought of it before.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

iwant Arlovski to murder Rumble and sign with the UFC again haha


----------



## Oeshon (Jun 23, 2007)

Rumble will be bigger than Bob Sapp in 2014. 

lol

the guy just keeps going up and up.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HW? To think he fought at WW. About time Arlovski comes back home to UFC after that.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Rumble will weight in at 267.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I've watched all Rumbles fights since he left the UFC and he has been beating the crap out of people. This fight should be pretty good.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Rumble will weight in at 267.


Man, wouldn't that be something? :laugh:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Definitely an interesting fight. I can see the winner getting a 'welcome back' to the UFC.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Will Rumble be able to make Heavyweight lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

We get to see what weight he's been having to cut from to welterweight, middleweight and light heavyweight. It's an interesting match up to say the least. I wonder when title fights will start happening.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The two main event fighters respond to Dana White criticism:



> World Series of Fighting 2 headliners and the promotion's CEO say a fighter should determine his or her own destiny. If they want to fight at a weight different than what they're known for, they should be able to do so.
> 
> In the case of Anthony Johnson (14-4), that means he should be able to fight heavyweight Andrei Arlovski (19-9), and the bout's legitimacy shouldn't be in question.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...iticism?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This may be the beginning of hard feelings between World Series of Fighting and the UFC. Though hopefully this is just a difference of opinion. Also to remember Anthony Johnson's huge. In my opinion Arlovski could arguably fight light heavyweight.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

From back in the days, somewhat 2010, when Johnson still was competing at 170:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Something tells me he might have put on some weight since then.


----------



## McBoB (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't think arlovski can handle a direct shot from anyone let alone a fat rumble lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think Arlovski takes this with ease if he manages to keep his hands up (which is never a safe bet). Rumble has a lot of power, but he gets sloppy during exchanges. Arlovski is a lot more crisp in the stand up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Arlovski's chin is very subject and it'll take one good shot from Rumble. I agree though that Rumble gets sloppy and Arlovski is by far a better boxer. It'll be interesting to see what Rumble's natural weight is.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The main event will be entertaining but won't really answer many questions. Rumble has said in the past, he isn't sticking around at HW too long. So this fight at HW is for the sake of fighting at HW and against a named opponent.

Arlovski is esentially fighter an opponent who has so place being at that weight, if he wins it's against a bloated MW/LHW, if he loses he loses to a bloated MW/LHW.

Makes no sense and is an unnecessary risk, but will be awesome to watch while it lasts!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

LizaG said:


> The main event will be entertaining but won't really answer many questions. Rumble has said in the past, he isn't sticking around at HW too long. So this fight at HW is for the sake of fighting at HW and against a named opponent.
> 
> Arlovski is esentially fighter an opponent who has so place being at that weight, if he wins it's against *a bloated MW/LHW, if he loses he loses to a bloated MW/LHW*.
> 
> Makes no sense and is an unnecessary risk, but will be awesome to watch while it lasts!


Johnson missed weight TWICE in a row at MW, he has no business there. He is a big LHW at best and maybe even feels uncomfortable to cut down to 205. I guess he walks around not much less than Dos Santos or Verlasquez.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Regarding Johnsons true weight.

Looking at the weigh-ins against Arlovski we can say that Rumble is not a true HW and to be perfectly honest he didn't really look like a _huge_ LHW either.

205lbs is a great weight for him, however i have a feeling that if we see him back in the UFC he may cut to 185lbs if it doesn't start well for him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Not a good fight for Arlovski if he wants to get back in the UFC. He only needs that 1 somewhat big victory to get the ticket back, Rumble isn't that man. 

I excpect Andrei to win the fight though.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

gazh said:


> Regarding Johnsons true weight.
> 
> Looking at the weigh-ins against Arlovski we can say that Rumble is not a true HW and to be perfectly honest he didn't really look like a _huge_ LHW either.
> 
> 205lbs is a great weight for him, however i have a feeling that if we see him back in the UFC he may cut to 185lbs if it doesn't start well for him.


205 seems to be a good weight for him, at 185 he had trouble making weight and had to do a catch weight at 197 against Belfort and 195 in his following fight, because he couldn't get down to the MW limit. He walks around 235lbs


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This site has a legal live stream going for the WSOF show in an hour or so: Link

They say for N. American fans the stream only works for the prelims and we have to watch the main card fights on NBC Sports, but for non-NA fans the link is supposed to work for the main card too.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> 205 seems to be a good weight for him, at 185 he had trouble making weight and had to do a catch weight at 197 against Belfort and 195 in his following fight, because he couldn't get down to the MW limit. He walks around 235lbs


I don't really understand your point, i already said 205 is a great weight for him.

But I'll indulge, look at Johnson, it's an absolute disgrace and totally unprofessional on his part to get as high as 235lbs if he was intending to fight at 170lbs (even 185lbs).

The only reason he had a problem with making 185lbs is because he let himself get too big.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

gazh said:


> I don't really understand your point,


My point was to support your point when you said that 205 is the best weight for him. Any weight below would probably just mean trouble for him and wouldn't be a good choice if he intended to compete there.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

If fatty KOs Arlovski I will cry 

AA by brutal Pitbulling however. He should take this easily. Just can't leave his chin out there.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Watching the first prelim that guy that pulled off a great RNC looks kinda like a Jake Shields doppelganger. And it's always fun to see a fight end with a flying knee, but even better when Bas is calling the action.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

solid stream wow


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't get the stream now? and I don't have NBC for a channel damn


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

HOLY SHITE! 

poor Igor


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I love Bas, he's one of my favourite commentators. But he definitely doesn't do his research on fighters. Just reading off a card how they've finished guys then assuming they are a stand up guy or grappler based on their finishes.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It was fun watching Lowe knockout that old TUF guy and all that but now the show is really going somewhere with jz vs Gaethje.

Edit: well, okay that was only hard hitting fun for half a round until JZ got opened up too bad... for the docs not him.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> It was fun watching Lowe knockout that old TUF guy and all that but now the show is really going somewhere with jz vs Gaethje.
> 
> Edit: well, okay that was only hard hitting fun for half a round until JZ got opened up too bad... for the docs not him.


I thought that call was kinda silly. He was bouncing around the ring seeing, no problem. Give him a little more time docs, that was no goat's vagina.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh the winner of the fight on now gets Fitch, I was wondering what Bas was talking about telling Gaethje he'd get the big fight he just mixed the two fights up. Fitch vs Simpson would be interesting if their wrestling didn't cancel each other out.

edit: well, so much for that Simpson got destroyed. Burkman vs Fitch. Somebody's gonna want to take Burkman down even more than he would have already after seeing that from the crowd.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i hate bas he stinks


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Anthony Johnson fighting a skilled opponent who is bigger and not way smaller than he is? 

He's dead.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Rygu said:


> Anthony Johnson fighting a skilled opponent who is bigger and not way smaller than he is?
> 
> He's dead.


Yeah, but he's fighting Arlovski's chin, which has narcolepsy


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The prelims were epic, I wish they would show those instead of these hundreds of commercials.

Bas
"He looks different, facially"
<cut to Paulo dumbass face tattoo>


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Is filho drugged?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Oh there's Filho raising his hands LOL

20-16 right now

then again as he raised his hand maybe it wasn't a 10-8.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

wow even the bas and the audience are making fun of filho 

back to rehab with him


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

If any judge scores that a 30-27 they should be fired on the spot.

Two of them didn't call either the 1st or the 2nd a 10-8 crazy.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I know this is on free tv but I dont get this channel, anywhere to watch online?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

HorsepoweR said:


> I know this is on free tv but I dont get this channel, anywhere to watch online?


this works (and is legal) if you aren't in north america

http://www.sherdog.com/events/WSOF-2-Arlovski-vs-Johnson-27943


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Trix said:


> this works (and is legal) if you aren't in north america
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/events/WSOF-2-Arlovski-vs-Johnson-27943


Thank you


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Johnson brought the Rumble in the first round.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rd 1 Johnson, great ending to the first round
Rd 2 Johnson, takedowns and control secured it for him, Arlovski needs the finish


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Clearly he's not that bad of a heavyweight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Andrei is pretty exploitable these days, that didn't prove a whole lot.

And yes, I bet Johnson, no idea why he was an underdog


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

That was awful...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Gooodbyyyyye teeth!


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Ugh! I thought I spotted that but was watching a crappy stream so couldn't be sure. Anything to do with teeth gives the heebies.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Disappointed in Arlovski's performance. He seemed sluggish from the get-go.

Not a bad event overall.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Clearly he's not that bad of a heavyweight.


I agree, the guy has serious potential and if he had a camp that could bring it out he could make waves anywhere. ( not as a HW in the UFC) . I think he could be a solid 205er with the right people..


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Blackzillians > Greg jackson camp


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

vilify said:


> Blackzillians > Greg jackson camp


Yeah maybe in that fight, certainly not overall though.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Gooodbyyyyye teeth!


It's being reported as a possible broken jaw at this point. Suspended indefinitely, until he sees an oral surgeon.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to agree he could be a solid light heavyweight and maybe make his way back into the UFC. Any heavyweight fights he have should be outside the UFC. I'm still surprised he was able to cut sixty pounds for so long.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Haven't been able to watch the fight yet but I hate that he lost. I was really rooting for him to make it back to the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well maybe Rumble can make it back into the UFC. Arlovski's days though I think are behind him. He'll be lucky if he gets a title shot in this promotion.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I would love to here Dana comment on this fight. Except he would probably say "oh those guys fought? I was to busy over here making a kagillion dollars..." Even though you know damn well he knew that fight was going down.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm sure he heard arlovski wore UFC gloves.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

In another promotion?


----------

